# would anyone be in interested....?



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I don't have any made of bettas, but would anybody be interested in bottlecap necklaces and earring with bettas on them?

I'm a child of the 1980's and there is a rather large online my little pony collecting community (www.mlparena.com and www.mlptp.net), so the ones I have made are geared towards that but I'm thinking "Why can't I make some with bettas on it?"

I think I can also take commissions as well. I have photoshop, as long as i have a high quality pic of your betta, dog, cat, whatever..I should be able to cut it down to size.

Also, I'm thinking of trying my hand at making old fashioned silloettes. I found a kit at barns and noble a few weeks ago called "silloette your pet" and it comes with some retro paper. I wanted to originally use my dog, but thinking I might try to use a betta as well.

Anyways, here is my etsy shop:
http://www.etsy.com/shop/Tikibirds?ref=pr_shop_more

LMK if you are interested.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Those are cool!


I would buy one but right now my pockets are empty...haha


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Those are cool! Let me think... maybe I can make a betta like one....


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Those are cool! I'm also an 80's kid. I used to love my little pony, care bears, and rainbow brite.


----------



## RayneForhest (Apr 22, 2011)

PitGurl said:


> Those are cool! I'm also an 80's kid. I used to love my little pony, care bears, and rainbow brite.


Same here


----------

